# Old slide and film projectors



## gumhead (Sep 26, 2014)

I have recently begun collecting old 35mm slides and 8mm films. The problem I am facing is with the equipment, I purchased a slide projector and a argus dual 8 projector and all went well for about a week, then the lamps/bulbs died on me. Now I'm not surprised by this as they 50 or 60 years old, its when I went looking for replacement bulbs that I was in for quite a shock at the costs.The bulbs were several times the actual cost of the projectors. What I am asking is what kind of projector I should be looking for that is reasonable for replacement bulbs,parts etc. I am also thinking about buying a 16mm projector but again I want something that is easy to find replacement bulbs/parts at a reasonable cost. Any suggestions on the care and cleaning of slides ,film would be great.. I really am enjoying this new hobby and any ideas on where to find slides,films and equipment would be great. I have looked on ebay and the like but it's difficult to ascertain which equipment is easiest to maintain........thanks


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 26, 2014)

That's a tough one.  A lot of the old gear had expensive lamps when it was still new gear.  Now that most people have moved away from that technology, there is no demand so bulbs and spare parts are either not available, or, are special order items at exorbitant prices.

Hobbies sometimes have costs.  If you want a really expensive hobby, take up racing sailboats.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2014)

Have you looked at the prices from some of the bulb specialists? They USED TO BE much more affordable than regular, run of the mill brick and mortar camera stores, and even cheaper than the Big Five mail-order houses, which are now the Big Five internet/web dealers. I'm not even sure if the dealers I used to know of are still in business. Some of them are probably gone, but I mean places like Projector Lamps America, Bulb Source.com, and so on.

I recall that back in the 1980's, slide projector bulbs were often $35 or so; the equivalent of say, the retail price of 25 gallons of gasoline!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not familiar enough with projectors to know which would be good. They come up fairly often on ShopGoodwill although condition is usually listed 'as pictured' and working condition may be unknown (you may find one for 5 bucks + shipping).

I've bought flashcubes and flashbars often as 'new old stock' - unopened, in original packaging (with people in funky outfits with fab hair styles! lol) - they work perfectly well.

You might try the Pittsburgh Camera Exchange - their website or ebay listings; I think they have two locations, one with newer items and one with all kinds of vintage odds & ends. Or maybe the Columbus Camera Group, or Midwest Photo Exchange, or possibly Central Camera Company in Chicago.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 26, 2014)

As far as the care of slides/film negatives, I wouldn't do anything to them. At most maybe a rocket blower (bulb blower) to squeeze and gently blow air to remove dust. Beseler does make something to clean negatives which I don't know if/how well it would work with slides but you spritz that, not holding it too close and while moving the canister in a sweeping motion, along the strip of negs.

See if you can find some of the plastic boxes made to hold slides to store them in and keep dust out.


----------



## gumhead (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for all your responses ...the cost will be just part of the hobby....as a side note found a Hudson dual 8 film editor and a Eumig Z01 film splicer at my local thrift shop all in fantastic condition and only 10 bucks....


----------



## limr (Sep 26, 2014)

Sharon's right to be careful with the negatives. What I tend to do if I get a few water spots or something on the non-emulsion side is to take a dust-free cloth (like the kind that comes with an eyeglass cleaning kit), breath on the film to get a little bit of condensation, and then gently wipe. The emulsion side is trickier because it's more delicate and that's where the actual image is, so I just leave that side alone.


----------



## cgw (Sep 27, 2014)

Kodak Ektagraphic slide projectors are worth looking into: newer, strong sellers, better selection in the used market than off brands.

This crew supposedly can still service 'em:

KX Camera Kodak Slide Projectors Since 1980 - 1732-1/2 Grand Ave. Santa Barbara, CA 93103 805-963-5625


----------

